# Your fave discontinued/LE MAC products



## Femme Noir (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey guys... what are you favorite discontinued and/or Limited Edition MAC products? Mine are:

Beginners Lust Lipstick from ?
Punkin lipstick from Rebelrock
Indie Girl Lipstick from Rebel Rock
Tassle Lipstick from Ornamentalism
Mystical Mist eyeshadow from Ornamentalism
Flirty Number from Lingerie
Petticoat Mineralize Skinfinish from Lingerie


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

Mystical Mist e/s
Hypnotique e/s
Porcelain Pink MSF
Sweet Inspiration l/g
Overgrown e/s

Other than that, nothing else.


----------



## 101mynxes (Apr 16, 2006)

Guacamole e/s
Parrot e/s <-- love love this to bits!
Petticoat MSF
All Girl pigment


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sunplosion E/S, Lovely Lily Pigment.


----------



## Katie-Laine (Apr 16, 2006)

mystical mist, banshee, indie girl, culturebloom, quiver pearlizer, lucky green!!!, adventurous lipglass, birds of a feather


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 16, 2006)

Courting Rose l/g
Tempt Me quad
Tempt Me lippie
Flamboyance Lippie 
Casino shadow
Lustreleaf e/s
Slip Pink e/s
Pink Maribu lippie
Sunny Boy gloss


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2006)

I didnt know Mystical Mist is l/e. w00t I have one!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 16, 2006)

I really miss Moth Brown e/s, parrot e/s, Madame B l/s, turqoise pigment, lucky green e/s, peridot e/s, goldbit e/s, and coco beach pigment.  I hate when things are limited edition!


----------



## Ambi (Apr 16, 2006)

Twillery eyeshadow in the IE quad, that's seriously the only think I _so-to-speak_ can't live without, everything else is replaceable


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 16, 2006)

Moth Brown e/s, Tartlette l/g, Show Coral chromeglass, Entwined l/s & Dada Delight cheekhue. There was one more item but it's popped out of my mind, drat!

I use them the most so I figure they must be my favourites.

Duh! Petticoat MSF, true love!


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_Courting Rose l/g
Tempt Me quad
Tempt Me lippie
Flamboyance Lippie 
Casino shadow
Lustreleaf e/s
Slip Pink e/s
Pink Maribu lippie
Sunny Boy gloss_

 
ahhh yes pink maribu. love it.


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 16, 2006)

Hmm..Lovely Lily, Deckchair, Coco, Goldenaire pigments...Porcelain Pink MSF...Heartfelt Pink lg

I try really hard not to fall in love with anything LE. That way I can't be too crushed when I run out and can't get it again.


----------



## lemurian (Apr 16, 2006)

Guacamole Eyeshadow, All Girl Pigment and the Lil'Lily eyeshadow from the Printout Cool palette (non-lustre, so pretty).


----------



## Joke (Apr 16, 2006)

I miss Krisp!
It was my first love from MAC!
Oh and also Fairylite!


----------



## lara (Apr 16, 2006)

Pink Poodle lipstick.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 16, 2006)

overgrown e/s
lustreleaf e/s

and im really sad that i missed out on msfs cos they are so so pretty! hope they get re released!


----------



## aquend (Apr 16, 2006)

So Ceylon MSF
Jewel Eye Shadow Palette from Adorn
Coco Pigment
Deckchair Pigment
Molassie Amplified Lipstick
All the Glitter Liquid Liners
Pink Grapefruit Lipglass
Flirty Number e/s
Oceanique e/s


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 16, 2006)

*Strawberry Blonde Lipstick
*Aqua melon TLC
*Budding Lustreglass
*Porcelain pink and Petticoat skinfinishes
*Opulent Pearliser


----------



## neotrad (Apr 16, 2006)

Fresh Buzz l/s.
Mlle l/s. 
Bagatelle e/s.


----------



## alysia (Apr 16, 2006)

spring up, overgrown, and budding beauty.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 16, 2006)

Lucky Green e/s, Coco Beach pigment, Budding l/g.


----------



## ette (Apr 16, 2006)

Beaute l/g
Coco Pigment
Shimpagne
Naturally Eccentric l/s


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Apr 16, 2006)

Parrot, Guacamole, Slip Pink, and Flirty Number e/s, Jewel palette, Coco Beach, Coco, and Green (frost) pigments, Flutterby l/s, Tartlette l/g, Petticoat and Stereo Rose MSF.


----------



## talk2mesun (Apr 16, 2006)

Lucky Green e/s, Negligee Lipglass, Parrot es, Petticoat MSF, Coco Beach Pigment, WTL Lip gelee


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 16, 2006)

Lucky Green E/S, 
Parrot E/S, 
the msf's, 
rose d'or bronzing stick,
coco beach


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquend* 
_So Ceylon MSF
Jewel Eye Shadow Palette from Adorn
Coco Pigment
Deckchair Pigment
Molassie Amplified Lipstick
All the Glitter Liquid Liners
Pink Grapefruit Lipglass
Flirty Number e/s
Oceanique e/s_

 


Forgot about Pink Grapefruit, that's another winner!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 16, 2006)

Pink grapefruit and Sunny boy l/g


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Apr 16, 2006)

This thread really made me think. Theirs items I love because they are LE, but I don't use them all that much. This is the list of the items I've gotten the most use out of and reach for the most:

Fluidliners -especialy Blitz and Glitz & Rich Ground,
Goldbit eyeshadow,
Pollen eyeshadow,
Who's That Lady Lipgelle - mines almost gone,
Cool & Aloff Lipgelee -thats almost gone too,
Petal Pusher Lustreglass - 1/2 gone already, 
Lovely Lilly pigment,
Deckchair pigment,
Tan pigment.


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 16, 2006)

the Satin version of Li'lilly in the Printout palette
Maroon pigment
Coco Beach pigment
Wishful e/s
Gold Deposit MSF (now I'm too afraid to use mine)


----------



## gigiproductions (Apr 16, 2006)

haze e.s, glitz e/s , pleasureflush msf, rayothon lg, coco beach pigment, turquoise matte pigment theres more lol


----------



## depecher (Apr 16, 2006)

Blue Pigment~original release
Entwined lipstick
Petticoat MSF
Lavender Sky~ I have 4 of these
Coco Pigment
Slip Pink~even though it kills my eyelids


----------



## serendipityii (Apr 16, 2006)

Petticoat MSF
Culturebloom l/s
Budding l/g
Uberpeach c/g
Blue Absinthe e/s
Goldenaire pigment


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Apr 16, 2006)

bliss e/s
gris e/s
blade l/s
jet l/s
myth l/s
pink maribu l/s
pink grapefruit l/g
shimpagne MSF


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 16, 2006)

My favourites are

Cockatease Lipstick
Meadowland eyeshadow
Metamorph eyshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tassle Lipstick
Pearl of the Earth eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Primpin/Goldenkitty Blush duo


----------



## Sprout (Apr 16, 2006)

Dabble Paint
Figurative Cheekhue
Sunny Boy Lipglass
Restrained Rust Lipglass Stain
Provence Pigment
Pro Green Pigment


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 16, 2006)

me

petticoat msf
budding l/g
overgrown e/s
 8)


----------



## Isis (Apr 16, 2006)

Indie Girl l.s
Poppy Hop l.s
Budlette l.s
Isis l.s
Brill e.s
Metamorph e.s
Meadowland e.s
Lucky Green e.s
Laven-dah! e.s
De Menthe e.s
Hipnotique e.s
Melody e.s


----------



## Padmita (Apr 16, 2006)

Deckchair pigment
Twillery e/s
Moonstone lipglass
Flowerosophy lustreglass
Lustreleaf e/s
Say Yeah e/s
Petticoat MSF


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 16, 2006)

blueboy paint!


----------



## spendtoomuch (Apr 16, 2006)

Aria eyeshadow and strawberry blonde lipstick


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 16, 2006)

parrot e/s
petticoat MSF
punkin lipstick
celebrity pink blush from diana ross collection


----------



## SMMY (Apr 16, 2006)

Metal Rock Msf
Petticoat Msf
Coco Pigment
Lovely Lily Pigment
Deckchair Pigment


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 16, 2006)

POLLEN.  I don't know what I'm going to do when its gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I can see pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jeannette (Apr 17, 2006)

-Gaze Lipglass
-Bow Belle Lipglass
-Velveteen Lipstick


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 
_This thread really made me think. Theirs items I love because they are LE, but I don't use them all that much. This is the list of the items I've gotten the most use out of and reach for the most:

Fluidliners -especialy Blitz and Glitz & Rich Ground,
Goldbit eyeshadow,
Pollen eyeshadow,
Who's That Lady Lipgelle - mines almost gone,
Cool & Aloff Lipgelee -thats almost gone too,
Petal Pusher Lustreglass - 1/2 gone already, 
Lovely Lilly pigment,
Deckchair pigment,
Tan pigment._

 

Blitz & Glitz and Richground are permanent products


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 17, 2006)

Some of mine...

all of my MSFs (which is all but New Vegas & Pleasureflush *sniff*)
Goldbit e/s
Pollen e/s
Lucky Green e/s
Sunny Boy l/g
Sext Sweet l/g
Rayothon l/g
Birds of a Feather l/s
Bare Venus l/s
Cha-Ching l/s


----------



## Sanne (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_Oh and also Fairylite!_

 

they still have those in amsterdam!


----------



## ellemarie (Apr 18, 2006)

Lucky Green e/s
Goldbit e/s
Moth Brown e/s
Slip Pink e/s
Flirty Number e/s
Indie Girl l/s - A woman stopped me today and asked about this lipstick.  It's so hard to explain the limited edition concept to a stranger.


----------



## MACMuse (Apr 18, 2006)

Bowbelle Lipglass = the sex


----------



## litlaur (Apr 18, 2006)

Petal Lure l/s
original Blue Pigment
White Wheat e/s from Inventive Eyes
Poetic License l/g
Lucky Green e/s
any skinfinishes


----------



## Cruella (Apr 18, 2006)

All-Girl pigment - my sample is nearly gone. I would love a full jar of this *dreams*
Infamous paint


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot Naturalism paint & Meadowland e/s. Not together 

Blueboy used to be one of my faves, seem to have gone of it of late.


----------



## dollbabybex (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 
_Fresh Buzz l/s.
Mlle l/s. _

 
aw those are the two best lipsticks ever, esp madammoiselle.

i also miss fleshpot

also....

shy angel blush.
petticoat msf.
pitter patter lipglass stain.

and ALL the whos that lady lipgelee's, so shimmery


----------



## exodus (Apr 19, 2006)

Green pigment (LOOOOOVE this! SO much!)
Lucky Green e/s
De Menthe e/s

Pink Grapefruit l/g
Tartlette l/g
Gaze l/g

Pink Aperitif l/s
Luv & Lust l/s
Rococo l/s

MSFs in Porcelain Pink, Petticoat, So Ceylon


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 19, 2006)

LOVE "Punkin'"


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 26, 2006)

Poetic License L/G 
BlushbabyPeachiness duo blush
Wishful e/s
Steep e/s


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 26, 2006)

poetic license l/g
rayothon l/g
metamorph + meadowland e/s
salsabelle (duh)
lucky green e/s
elite e/s
pink poodle l/s
blue abstinthe e/s
pink maribu l/s


----------



## Makeupluvr (Apr 26, 2006)

FYI, I am 99.9% sure mystical myst is the same color as au contraire.  Just thought I would add that in there for anyone who loves au contraire or anyone who has both so they can check it out =)

My favs are brass and bronze pigment, original kitchmas, all girl, sticky wicket (though I have never used it I think it is GORGEOUS!), too many e/s's to name but Leisure Time (first 1) and Au Contraire are definitely up there.  Oh, and Parisienne.  That's all I can think of right now.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_Hey guys... what are you favorite discontinued and/or Limited Edition MAC products? Mine are:

Beginners Lust Lipstick from ?
Punkin lipstick from Rebelrock
Indie Girl Lipstick from Rebel Rock
Tassle Lipstick from Ornamentalism
Mystical Mist eyeshadow from Ornamentalism
Flirty Number from Lingerie
Petticoat Mineralize Skinfinish from Lingerie_


----------



## Makeupluvr (Apr 26, 2006)

HOW could I forget Goldbit! (the original one, even though it was released 3 times, none of them look the same and I think the tantress one was THE BEST!) and the MSF's! And Bright Coral pigment, white pigment, blue, green, coco beach, ok ALL the LE/discontinued piggies, LOL =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupluvr* 
_FYI, I am 99.9% sure mystical myst is the same color as au contraire.  Just thought I would add that in there for anyone who loves au contraire or anyone who has both so they can check it out =)

My favs are brass and bronze pigment, original kitchmas, all girl, sticky wicket (though I have never used it I think it is GORGEOUS!), too many e/s's to name but Leisure Time (first 1) and Au Contraire are definitely up there.  Oh, and Parisienne.  That's all I can think of right now._


----------



## csuthetaphi (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's mine:

Gladabout e/s
Ola Mango l/g (can't get enough of this)
Orange Tangent e/s
All the glitter liners
Sunny Boy l/g

And recently: Sweetie Cake l/g and Apricot Pink pigment


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 26, 2006)

Ooh so many, let's see, mine are mostly old school that I can never dream will come back.

Atlas e/s
Haze e/s
Sleek e/s
Leisure Time e/s (not the purple, the golden one)
Theme e/s


Old Copper pigment (although Coppering e/s is close)
Old Blue pigment
Original Gold pigment
Maroon pigment


Flavour Lipstick
Hush Lipstick
Merry Mistress Lipstick
Savoury Lipstick
Tangerine Trees Lipstick
Electron Pink l/g stain
Squirt l/g


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Apr 26, 2006)

sunsplosion e/s
orange tangent e/s
guacamole e/s
naked you msf


----------



## gigiproductions (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 
_Ooh so many, let's see, mine are mostly old school that I can never dream will come back.

Haze e/s
Sleek e/s
Leisure Time e/s (not the purple, the golden one)
Theme e/s


Old Copper pigment (although Coppering e/s is close)
Old Blue pigment
Original Gold pigment
Maroon pigment
_

 

i agree with all the above all of these are sweaome


----------



## koolkatz (Apr 27, 2006)

Bliss Me lipglass. I had it once - soooo purrrrty. Lost it one drunken foolish night... Never bring faves out with you when you drink! LOL


----------



## iheartjuppy (Apr 27, 2006)

*Le/de*

I've read this thread and thought "I have that and hate it/don't love it/don't get the hype" about like four different things.  Maybe it's time to try 'em again! (Maroon pigment makes me look like I got punched in the eye!).

Anyways, my favorites (most of which I've gone totally psycho buying backups of!):
Who's That Lady Lipgelee
Pink Aperitif Lipstick
Pink (glaze formula) Lipstick
Quietone Lipstick
Shy Shine Lipstick
Relaxed Lipstick
Plum FM Lipstick
Rags To Riches Lipstick
Pollen e/s
Meadowland e/s 
Moth Brown e/s
Goldbit e/s
Moth Brown e/s
Lazy Green e/s
Night Owl e/s
Taupeless e/s
Sugarwhite e/s
Sweet Lust e/s
Little Pink Pro Gloss
Duo Rose Pro Gloss

Damn it seems ALL my faves are LE/DE


----------



## Tira-Misu (Apr 27, 2006)

Brass pigment
Bronze pigment
Coco Beach pigment
All Girl pigment
Lovely Lily Pigment
Goldbit e/s
Lucky Green e/s
Angelcake e/s
Fresco l/s


----------



## panties (Apr 27, 2006)

coco beach
sunny boy
metamorph
lucky green
green pigment
gold pigment
sexie l/s
merry mistress
mac sephora red l/s

copper frost is not similar to coppering e/s.


----------



## ralenth (Apr 27, 2006)

Rye e/s (from Thunder Eyes quad)
Metamorph e/s
Meadowland e/s
Spring Up e/s
Wishful e/s
Pink Maribu l/s
Goldenaire pigment
Lovely Lily pigment
Coco Beach pigment

It sure would be nice to like permanent things as much as I like the LE stuff.


----------



## velvet (Feb 19, 2007)

Entwined l/s !!!!! this is my favorite neutral ever!  what will i do if it goes bad, or i run out!! ahhh!

also i would love to have a pink poodle lipstick.  i doint care for lipglasses because of the stickiness.


----------



## gleamster1 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am in love with L/E. The ones that I love the most are:
poetic license l/g
petticoat msf
banshee e/s
new vegas msf
firty number e/s
high tea l/s
sunday's best e/s
 and the list can go on and on!


----------



## divaster (Feb 19, 2007)

X-Pose lipstick, my favorite color ever 
Shimma Paint, another HG product for me 
Pinked Mauve pigment 
Coco Pigment 
Flirty Number e/s 
Lovely lily pigment 
Crystal Rose l/g 
Test pattern l/l


----------



## stellarx1587 (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine are:

Pink Grapefruit l/g (was my HG, but now I'm running low so I don't use it as much)
Bronze Sugar l/g
Womanly l/g
Gold Charm l/g
Sashimi Mimi l/s
Zone e/s
Rococco l/s

Pretty much those are the only ones I miss...


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 20, 2007)

Waternymph eyeshadow..~! and Graphic Brown fluidline


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2007)

Rich Ground fluidliner (altho I think it's now permanent??? I hope so because I use it a lot!)
Goldenaire pigment
15 Minutes lipstick


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 21, 2007)

I liked the subculture stain from Aquadesiac... I miss it.


----------



## Clada (Feb 22, 2007)

Sunnydaze pigment
Budding l/g
Petal Pusher l/g
Lightscapade MSF
Kei L/g
Dovefeather e/s
Body Suit l/s
Desirous blush
Miss Bunny TLC


----------



## redhead2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

I adore Gladabout!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 27, 2007)

Camel eyeshadow is the only shadow I use under my brows because it works for me.  I wish I had more but I only have one.  It pains me to think of the day I run out of this great color.


----------



## FrazzledOne (Feb 28, 2007)

Perverted Pearl Quad


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 28, 2007)

my number one absolute fav is my beloved FASHION SPREAD lipglass!! i cant live without it! i bout 3 off ebay and am searchin weekly for more im down to one back up! and melody eyeshadow comes close too, my boss gave it to me cause i told her how hard i was lookin for it! im so grateful!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

For me, it's:
Graphic Brown Fluidline
Lithograph Fluidline
Whistle e/s
Moth Brown e/s
Playful e/s
Lightscapade MSF
Sweetness l/g
Pas-de-Deux l/g
Fresh Buzz l/s
Blonde on Blonde l/s


----------

